# New BIG SCARY SHOW: MHC, Wednesday 13, Musicians Roundtable, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 79 is now online!

MHC 2015 is getting closer, and the Big Scary Show is keeping you in the loop and relevant as we approach the end of May. Badger chats with Jen Braverman about the who what when where and why of MHC and Halloween Extreme.
The Roundtable of Terror is all about haunt music with Jason Rouch, Robert Frankenberg and Chris Thomas, and even Jerry Vayne chimes in, as we talk about styles, influences and inspirations for the creepy music that sends chills down your spine.
Badger inteviews Ace Von Johnson, and Wednesday 13 during Mad Monster Party, while Storm waxes nostalgic , in a Haunt Minute, while The Unknown Scare-Actor talks about the Pope Lick Monster in Legends and Lore
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…..THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
An Unholy Citadel – Dr. Frankenfingers
The Living Dead – Audio Zombie
The Descent – Music for Haunts

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

